# جدول يساعدك في حصر القطع الصحية باكسسوارتها لمشروعك



## محب الحرمين (4 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم يا احباب

الجدول ده تقدروا تعدلوا فيه بما يتناسب مع القطع الموجودة بمشروعك وذلك لسهولة الحصر


----------



## محب الحرمين (4 يناير 2011)

http://www.4shared.com/file/vchekaG7/TOTAL_ACCESSORES__SANITARY.html


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (4 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## مستريورك (4 يناير 2011)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## mtm1981 (4 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mohamed mech (4 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك خيرا كثيرا


----------



## mohamed mech (4 يناير 2011)

فتحت الملف الجدول روعة و الصور جميلة تحس بروح و انت بتحصر
و قطع كتير حتى العلاقات موجودة
ايه الجمال ده
بجد عجبنى
تسلم ايدك
و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zanitty (4 يناير 2011)

بجد شئ جميل جدا جدا جدا جدا
الله يكرمك يا شيخ


----------



## حسام محمد (4 يناير 2011)

متميز دائما يا غالي ..........


----------



## عادل ابراهيم 60 (5 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً كثيراً


----------



## جون سينا1 (5 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## جون سينا1 (5 يناير 2011)

موضوع جداااا رائع


----------



## aati badri (5 يناير 2011)

محب انا مكلف بحمل رسالة اليك من اعضاء المنتدى
الرسالة تقول :
نحن نحبك يا محب


----------



## محب الحرمين (5 يناير 2011)

احبكم الله الذي احببتموني لاجله


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (5 يناير 2011)

الجدول لايفتح معي يا أخ محب الحرمين . اذا أمكن ترفع الملف على شيء أخر . وشكرا


----------



## محب الحرمين (5 يناير 2011)

اتفضل


http://ifile.it/izqglrd/TOTAL ACCESSORES &amp; SANITARY.xlsx


----------



## مصطفى خليل 11 (6 يناير 2011)

رفع الله قدرك


----------



## مستريورك (6 يناير 2011)

بصراحة موضوع ممتاز وتسلم الايادي


----------



## hamadalx (6 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير أخى العزيز...موضوع متميز


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (6 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وزادك علماً وخلقاً ورزقاً وجنة ونعيماً .


----------



## M.Ghareb (9 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## basemsony (14 يونيو 2013)

ممكن شرح لطريقة استخدام الجدول


----------



## ibrahim1hj (15 يونيو 2013)

رائع ... شكرا لك


----------



## hikal007 (16 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng.amoudi (17 يونيو 2013)

الله يجزاك الخير يارجل واشكرك بعنف .


----------



## wael nesim (18 يونيو 2013)

هايل جدا


----------



## aboallol (25 يونيو 2013)

يا سلام عليك ملف جميل


----------



## المهندس الحالم (25 يونيو 2013)

اولا جزاكم الله خيرااا
بس محتاج اعرف ايه فى الجدول يفيدنا فى الحصر
انا فتحته بس مفهمتش حاجة برده؟


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (25 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (17 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً كثيراً


----------



## معن الشعباني (2 ديسمبر 2014)

مش عارف احمله ؟


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (8 ديسمبر 2014)

اين انتم ؟
افتقدناك


----------



## ENG/ AMER (13 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاااكم الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفىمحمود محمد (16 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً ​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (18 ديسمبر 2014)

كلما شاهدت هذا الجدول دعوت لكم بالمزيد من التوفيق ، أعزكم الله و أكرمكم ، و نعتب عليك أنكم تغيبتم عن محبيك في الملتقي و أعتقد أن في جعبتكم الكثير و لن أمل الانتظار 
و الجدول يمكن محاكاته لعمل جدول حصر لمنظومة الماء المثلج و اعمال التكييف 
و يمكن محاكاته لحصر شبكات الإطفاء 
و يمكن اضافة سعر المورد للبند بعد الخصم 
و الكورة في ملعب الشباب


----------



## EL3SSAL (12 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان صدقتك الجاريه


----------



## هشام حلمي سيد (15 فبراير 2015)

اولا جزاكم الله خيرا علي المجهود ولكني لا استطيع تنزيل الجدول


----------



## ابومالك محمود عزت (15 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------

